

7 Important Life Lessons Learned Only in Video Games - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2014/12/game-life-lessons/

======
debacle
This was an exceptionally meaty read. Learning about the Bartle Test was
interesting.

I think #4 is the most important real-world lesson. As an adult, you need to
be a different person when communicating with different people, but you still
need to know how to be your true self around the people that matter.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Oh yes, that's a great way of putting it! People disparage the idea of
"wearing masks," yet we need to do so in order to function in society. I use a
different tone and language with my boss compared to my best friend, and
that's a good thing.

Glad you liked it, btw.

